# funny funny bunny



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

This is the position I find my bunny sleeping in when I turn on the kitchen lights in the morning. He is such a funny little brat. I added my dog trying to eat the camera for good measure. :-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

omg! I love your adorable bunny! ^_^


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

he looks tired!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What a slump!
I love his color too  My bunny doesn't let anyone see her flop, she was always a pretty conservative bunny- the first time my bf saw her flop he thought she was having a seizure. 

I know I said this before but I LOVE your doggie!! You can spam all day and I would never stop smiling. (can I troll you for a second, your dogs pic looks just like mine)


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Winny (the bunny) is hilarious. This is how I find him in the morning though. He is pretty comfy around us for being a new and juvi bunny but that little paw hanging over the ramp cracks me up. I found him streched out superman style on it one day. He also has a favorite toy. It's a bell he broke off of a bigger toy and he picks it up and throws his head like a horse playing with a ball and throws it, blinkys, and then finds it again. He is a dwarf mix. 

Laki-I love taking pictures of my dog. I swear getting a good one is so hard. Just like getting one good pic of a betta. Take a hundred to get one good one. He never stops moving. He is now three as of August and hasn't lost any of his puppy energy. I love showing off my doggies  Glad you enjoy them. Also, vet told me he was a terrier mix and he thought he saw dachsund... I don't see that at all in him. I see a border terrier with tiny legs


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww, Winnie is a lazy bunny. Binkies are the greatest thing about bunnies. It's so fun to watch them go, I never get tired of them. My favorite are helicopter ear bunnies (half lop, half up)! Have you had Winnie since he was a baby? That might be why he is so comfortable- my bunny had a really bad start to life. 

You're right about the photography. It's so fun to photograph pets. I have probably close to a thousand pics of my dog over his 14 years, real gelatin photos and online ones. I'm sharing the pic of my dog where he looks like yours but I promise I won't troll your thread. Your terrier probably contains JRT and the activity level of my terrier experience (with dogs exercised regularly and mentally stimulated) was that they remain "puppies" up until their last few weeks. Mine did anyway, shaky legs and all. 

Where did you get your dog? He's just beautiful.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Troll away, I love funny dog pics. Boy he does look like my monster. He was a rescue actually. My husband found him running around a cow farm that he worked at. He worked in the fertalizer part and was driving a load in the dump truck when he saw a bunch of men standing in a circle. He got out and asked them what was going on and they were holding my puppy by his neck and getting ready to kill him. My husband went off and scared six men (hubby is a monster in size) and brought him home to me. He was covered in dirt and cow poo. We took him to the vet after giving him a hefty meal and a bath.The vet said he weighed three pounds and was a couple of days from death. Now he is a fat, hyper, and evil little monster we wouldn't trade for anything. 

The worst part of his story is his baby puppy sister that they found and killed. She had two broken legs so they decided to kill her to put her out of her misery. I could have gotten her too a vet and given her a good life with us. My dad who is a welder said he would have made her a set of wheels. What made my husband the most angry was that they promised if they found any more pups they would call us the evil jerks. 


I have had Winnie for about two months. We got him at a really good local pet store that socializes them with other animals and people. He was a juvi when we got him but now he is starting to go through his "teenage brat" stage. I need to get him to a vet to get him fixed I think. I am hoping to start a new job shortly so I can get him in there and the boys (doggys) need their checkup.I have never heard of a helicopter. That's funny. I am still learning about bunny behavior but Winnie has been an excellent teacher. Any bunny advice is welcome.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh what a heart wrenching story! Your husband got there on time for sure! Aw what a sin about his sister  Those awful men. 

I am so glad your husband got that dog, what is his name?

As for bunnies, yea... My experience with a teenager was heck too. I had her spayed at 6 months and her hormones died off at closer to a year I think. So, she was just awful. Territorial, sossy, shy, grumpy. Like, the definition of a rabbit nobody would want. In the 6 years I have had her, and my mini rex adoptee, I have undergone some pretty scary things like tooth removal, retrobulbar disease, chronic abscesses, and home treatments for abscess drainage, scab work - you name it. If you have any questions ever I can help. If I don't know the answer I can direct you to a good rabbit forum (I can PM the address to you) or offer advice from my own experience. I love bunnies! (I didn't mention how my rabbit is a calender girl, did I? lol) 

His teenager phase might last for a while. Some males never spray, some always do..


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My dog's name is Puppy... I hate it but that is all he would come too. He chose his name and I figure what he went through who am I to change it? :|. Yea I hope those men live to regret their treatment of animals. You have to be a sick individual when you knew someone was willing to try and give her a chance at least. My Puppy is a lover though. he walked up to the man who tryed to kill him and begged for him to pet him. I was rather proud of my little man. Here is a pic of him the day we got him. You can't see his ribs though because he was so fuzzy with that course dogs fur that border terriers have. He had a slightly distended belly so the vet wormed him for free because he was a rescue. He weighed a little over three pounds. That bottle of cleaner was there for size comparison. That is a forty ounce bottle. He got soft dog food for his first meal. :-D Ate every bit of it. Vet said he prob hadn't ate in at least 3-5 days. 

The other pic is my favorite one of him. He was about a two there I think. And the last one is one of my Aussie. Total relaxation...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw Puppy. Yea he was small! Poor thing. Whole can of food to himself! Darling. 
Wow, he looks like a perma-puppy. He has such a cute face, no wonder he's your baby. He mustn't weigh more than 20 pounds!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea, he is my forever puppy. That's what my husband calls him. He weighs abt thirteen to fifteen. I lean more toward fifteen. He got spoiled with food the first week to get his weigh up. He was weak and sleeping a lot. He was a hearty eater. In that pic in the blue bowl u can see the handful of dry he started on before he got a whiff of the wet food. Typical man that likes steak. He is the protecter too. My Shepard you can see is a sissy. Nothing moves in this house without puppy telling me. U should have seen him when I brought Winnie home he sniffed him and wanted to play but I don't think Winnie would have enjoyed that too much.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I can not believe how cute your dog and bunny are! That is horrible what happened to puppy...but it's wonderful that you saved him. I will NEVER understand how anyone could be cruel to any animal, when all they do is love.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks I really appreciate that. i cant understand the cruelty either. i cant look at a little skinny puppy and think of anything but wanting to feed him.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw Tenaciious little guy!


----------

